# Points For NARP Membership



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 18, 2012)

I already belong to NARP, but I jusy got an email from AGR for what I believe is a new offer:



> Enjoy bonus points and benefits with a NARP membership
> 
> Earn bonus Amtrak Guest Rewards® points with our new partner, the National Association of Railroad Passengers (NARP). NARP is the largest national advocacy organization for rail passengers and has worked to increase and improve passenger trains since 1967 and was even involved in launching Amtrak®.
> 
> ...


So I'm thinking when I renew I'll get 300 points...


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 19, 2012)

I paid my renewal to NARP last week but have not yet

received my 300 AGR points yet. I did get an e-mail

confirmation from NARP that they received my renewal.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if it's for *JOINING* and not for *RENEWING*?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 19, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I wonder if it's for *JOINING* and not for *RENEWING*?


As usual, AGR can't be bothered to be clear, and instead uses a third verb, "support."


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 20, 2012)

Unless you plan on joining NARP for its benefits, the points aren't all that spectacular. It works out to costing close to 12 cents per point. Buying points is really the best deal for getting points that I can see - 2.1 cents per point on the current bonus offer.

Of course, if you're gonna join NARP anyway, definitely get the points.  But be aware that the 300 points for the $35 membership is the best deal. Even 7500 points for the lifetime or silver membership, you pay more per point than the $35.


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 20, 2012)

I have belonged to NARP for several years (I met Jishnu at an NARP regional meeting)

and my dues renewal was about to be due, so I renewed from the e-mail about the

Amtrak points. Hopefully, the points will appear soon.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 20, 2012)

I renewed my family membership ($45) with NARP on-line on June 14th, my 350 points have been added to my AGR account.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 18, 2012)

I joined NARP on Dec 15 at the $125 level (I wanted to get the NARP, and the AGR points don't hurt either  ). My AGR points posted - twice!


----------



## TimePeace (Dec 18, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's for *JOINING* and not for *RENEWING*?
> ...


Actually, they only used one verb. Those other two are Dave's.

As usual, no matter what amtrak does, someone will find fault with it.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 20, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Ah, but context is everything. When I wrote that more than six months ago, it was in the context of this confusing AGR offer. In both cases AGR made an ambiguous offer, when a little more thought would have allowed the drafter to recast the sentence to make the offer clearer. I spend all day cleaning up grammatical ambiguities, and it's hard to stop doing it at 5 p.m.


----------

